# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Υπάρχει πλατωνικός έρωτας; πόσο μπορεί να κρατήσει;ίσως αιώνια; Ίσως δεν υπάρχει;

## moonchild

Ερωτευτήκατε ποτέ πλατωνικά κι αυτό να κρατάει για πολύ καιρο; Πως αναπτύσσεις αντιστάσεις σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση για να μην "τρελαθείς"; Είναι όμορφο. Αλλά πόσο μπορεί να κρατήσει;

----------


## vxnv

Κατα την γνωμη μου δεν κραταει πολυ

----------


## Kleiw

Γιατί να κρατήσεις αντιστάσεις ? Εννοείς οτι θέλεις κάτι παραπάνω ?
Γιατί να είναι πλατωνικός ο συγκεκριμένος έρωτας ?
Γιατι το λές έρωτα και οχι φιλία ? Υπάρχει σεξουαλική έλξη ?

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by moonchild_
> Ερωτευτήκατε ποτέ πλατωνικά κι αυτό να κρατάει για πολύ καιρο; Πως αναπτύσσεις αντιστάσεις σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση για να μην \"τρελαθείς\"; Είναι όμορφο. Αλλά πόσο μπορεί να κρατήσει;









παίρνεις το \"εξιδανικευμένο\", το βάζεις σε ένα κουτάκι, ταμπελίτσα απέξω, και το τοποθετείς στο πάνω πάνω ράφι της καρδιάς σου. Δεν αφήνεις κανένα να στο πειράξει, ούτε καν τον ίδιο. Ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, το ανοίγεις και παίρνεις τζούρες ερωτοπόνου. Σιγουρεύεσαι δε, ότι ο πόνος έχει όρια από έως, το κλείνεις και χαμογελάς που αξιώνεσαι και τόχεις σε στιγμές παγωμένου συναισθήματος.

και μετά συνεχίζεις τη ζωή σου με αξιοπρέπεια.

----------


## celia

Οι πλατωνικοί έρωτες δε πρέπει να κρατάνε εκτός αν τους αντιμετωπίζεις σα το παιδικό σου αρκουδάκι που κάπου κάπου του ρίχνεις μια ματιά αλλα βέβαια δε παιζεις μαζί του πια.
Θέλω να πω πως αν κρατήσεις ένα τέτοιο έρωτα σε κάποια γωνια της καρδιάς σου και συνεχίσεις να ζεις τη ζωή σου φυσιολογικά δίνοντας στον εαυτό σου την ευκαιρία να μεθύσει με ενα αλλο πραγματικό έρωτα, έχει καλώς.
Διαφορετικά ο πλατωνικος έρωτας είναι καταστροφή γιατί τότε δεν έχεις ζωή αλλά δείγμα ζωής.
Αν λοιπόν πιστευεις ότι δε θα επηρρεάσει τις επιλογές ζωής που θα κάνεις, άστον να υπάρχει σε μια γωνιά. Αν όμως δε μπορείς να το ελέγξεις τότε να αντισταθείς σθεναρά!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by celia_
> Οι πλατωνικοί έρωτες δε πρέπει να κρατάνε εκτός αν τους αντιμετωπίζεις σα το παιδικό σου αρκουδάκι που κάπου κάπου του ρίχνεις μια ματιά αλλα βέβαια δε παιζεις μαζί του πια.
> Θέλω να πω πως αν κρατήσεις ένα τέτοιο έρωτα σε κάποια γωνια της καρδιάς σου και συνεχίσεις να ζεις τη ζωή σου φυσιολογικά δίνοντας στον εαυτό σου την ευκαιρία να μεθύσει με ενα αλλο πραγματικό έρωτα, έχει καλώς.
> Διαφορετικά ο πλατωνικος έρωτας είναι καταστροφή γιατί τότε δεν έχεις ζωή αλλά δείγμα ζωής.
> Αν λοιπόν πιστευεις ότι δε θα επηρρεάσει τις επιλογές ζωής που θα κάνεις, άστον να υπάρχει σε μια γωνιά. Αν όμως δε μπορείς να το ελέγξεις τότε να αντισταθείς σθεναρά!!!!!!!!!







εύγε σήλια:)

----------


## celia

Ευχαριστώ Reina. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσαμε τη φίλη ή το φίλο μας ( και οι αντρες μπορούν να ερωτευτούν πλατωνικά)

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by celia_
> Ευχαριστώ Reina. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσαμε τη φίλη ή το φίλο μας ( και οι αντρες μπορούν να ερωτευτούν πλατωνικά)









but of course....

----------


## Kleiw

Reina είσαι της αγγλικής φιλολογίας ? :P

----------


## moonchild

Ευχαριστώ. Με βοηθήσατε αρκετά. Εμένα επηρεάζει δυστυχώς τις επιλογές μου, οπότε, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Αν και άρχισε να γίνεται ανεξέλεγκτο. Δεν μπορώ να το σταματήσω. Στην ερώτηση αν υπάρχει ερωτική έλξη, ναι υπάρχει. Δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να το βαφτίσω διαφορετικά εκτός από πλατωνικό έρωτα.

----------


## Sofia

τί εννοεις? ερωτεύεσαι πλατωνικα συνήθως?

----------


## moonchild

Εννοώ ότι έγινε ανεξέλεγκτη μια σημερινή πλατωνική κατάσταση. Τη βιώνω τόσο δυνατά σαν να είναι κανονική σχέση! Μου είναι αδύνατον να σταματήσω αυτά που νιώθω

----------


## Sofia

έχεις σκεφτει να εκφρασεις τα συναισθήματα σου, να εξομολογηθεις κατι απο οσα νιωθεις στο προσωπο που σ ενδιαφέρει?

----------


## Kleiw

Γιατι δεν γίνεται σχέση ? Ποιο είναι το εμπόδιο ?

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Reina είσαι της αγγλικής φιλολογίας ? :P










ναι.

----------


## moonchild

Τα είπα αυτά που νιώθω με πλάγιο τρόπο, γιατί έτσι κάνει και το πρόσωπο που έχω απέναντι. Δεν εκφράζεται ανοιχτά.

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Reina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Reina είσαι της αγγλικής φιλολογίας ? :P
> 
> 
> ναι.


Αλήθεια είσαι ?

----------


## Reina

ναι παιδάκι μου.
Αρχίζει να λειτουργεί το ασυνείδητο..:P

----------


## Kleiw

Δηλ. εκπαιδευτικός ?

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Δηλ. εκπαιδευτικός ?








εκτός κι αν θες να ρωτήσεις πιο σαφέστερα αυτό που θες, σταμάτα να μπαχαλεύεις.:P

είμαστε συνάδελφοι λοιπόν.

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by moonchild_
> Τα είπα αυτά που νιώθω με πλάγιο τρόπο, γιατί έτσι κάνει και το πρόσωπο που έχω απέναντι. Δεν εκφράζεται ανοιχτά.







moon? 
πριν τον κλείσουμε στο κουτάκι είμαστε σίγουροι οτι ο έρωτας αυτός δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι πλατωνικός?

----------


## moonchild

Μπορεί να γίνει και κανονικός. Απλά παραπήγε σαν φιλία ή σαν κάτι τέτοιο και τώρα μπήκε στη μέση η ντροπή.

----------


## Kleiw

Να την ξεπεράσεις την ντροπή !

Εκεί είναι το κλου !

Μην βασανίζεσαι άδικα !

Ισως να είναι και αμοιβαίο !

----------


## Kleiw

Αντρας είσαι ή γυναίκα ?

----------


## moonchild

Γυναίκα. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να πω αυτά που νιώθω, δεν ξέρω όμως με τι τρόπο. Στα υπονοούμενα είμαι καλή. Στο απευθείας δεν ξέρω αν τα καταφέρω.

----------


## Sofia

να μιλήσεις...πολλες φορές με το να κρατας μεσα σου πραγματα βασανιζεσαι κ δίνεις κ διαστάσεις σε πραγματα κ καταστάσεις που δεν υπάρχουν...

----------


## Kleiw

δημιουργησε λίγο ερωτική ατμόσφαιρα, μπορεί να πιάσει το υπονοούμενο και να σας βγεί !
τι ηλικία έχεις ?

----------


## moonchild

32. Ταιριάζει αυτή η ηλικία σε πλατωνικούς έρωτες? Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;

----------


## Kleiw

Είναι η κατάλληλη ηλικία να του την πέσεις ! ;)

----------


## Kleiw

Εντάξει , με τρόπο !

Μην τον βουτήξεις κιόλας !

----------


## Sofia

λες οτι ξεκινησε απο φιλια...πολλοι έρωτες ξεκινανε έτσι...που ειναι το περίεργο?

----------


## moonchild

Περίεργο είναι ότι δεν εξελίσσεται και ότι έχει πολύ μεγάλη ένταση. Δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει κάτι τόσο έντονο, χωρίς μάλιστα να είναι ολοκληρωμένη σχέση. Είναι μια συνεχής παρουσία στη ζωή μου και ερωτική διάθεση ανευ προηγουμένου.Για όλα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά!

----------


## Kleiw

ξέρεις μπορεί αυτός να μην νιώθει το ίδιο !

πρέπει να βγάλεις ερωτική διάθεση , δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις κάνει !

(ωπ, τα θαυμαστικά . να τα κόψω . :P)

προσπαθησε να το γυρίσεις . ξερεις τι να κάνεις φαντάζομαι .

----------


## Kleiw

Λεω οτι μπορεί να μην νιωθει το ίδιο, γιατί οι γυναίκες λειτουργούμε εγκεφαλικά , ενω οι άντρες θέλουν άλλα κόλπα .

----------


## moonchild

Όχι. :) Τι περίπου?

----------


## Kleiw

να βγαζεις ερωτισμο .

δεν εχεις εντοπισει τρόπους ?

----------


## La_ViTa

Πόσο καιρό είστε φίλοι? Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι σημαίνει πλατωνικός έρωτας,οπότε θα το ονομάσω φιλία. Από την συμπεριφορά του δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι?

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> να βγαζεις ερωτισμο .
> 
> δεν εχεις εντοπισει τρόπους ?






εγώ νομίζω οτι ήδη βγάζει ερωτισμό με τόσο feeling.. πολύ πιθανά διότι εισπράττει κι από κείνον..

για να αποφύγεις τις κακοτοπιές, για να σταματήσεις να τις φαντασιώσεις και τα παρελκόμενα, ζήτα του να βγείτε οι 2 σας για καφέ. Τό έχετε κάνει ή είστε πάντα παρουσία τρίτων?
Αν όχι, καλή αρχή είναι αυτή.

----------


## moonchild

Έχουμε βγει οι δυο μας για καφέ, αλλά γενικώς αποφεύγει να είμαστε τελείως μόνοι μας. Γιατί τότε βγαίνει πολύ ερωτικό, και κάτι φαίνεται τον τρομάζει, δεν ξέρω. Δεν το προχωράει, δεν το προχωράω κι εγώ. Μου φαίνεται σε αυτό το στάδιο θα μείνει. Δεν το βλέπω να προχωράει.

----------


## keep_walking

Παρε πρωτοβουλιες moonchild...δεν ξερω τι μπορει να συμβαινει...μπορει απλως να ντρεπεται....και οτι γινει....ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## moonchild

Μπορεί να ντρέπεται, μπορεί να έχει και κάποιο μπλέξιμο με την παλιά του σχέση, για αυτό δεν παίρνω πρωτοβουλία. Έχω μπερδευτεί. Μόνο του τον βλέπω, αλλά μπορεί και να τον ενοχλεί η πρώην του, δεν ξέρω.Πάντως, κάποια στιγμή πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει κάποιο ξέσπασμα κι απ τους δυο γιατί τόση ένταση δεν αντέχεται. Χρειάζεται εκτόνωση.

----------


## Kleiw

Καλεσε τον βράδυ σπίτι(αν μένεις μόνη) , βάλε την καλή σου και παιχνιδιάρικη διάθεση (και κανα ρουχαλάκι να σου πάει) , παιξε με το βλέμμα σου, αγγιξε τον, αγκάλιασε τον ............. κάνε κάτι !! (με άνεση και απλότητα)

Να βγει ερωτικό ! Τόσο χαζός είναι που δεν θα πάρει τα μηνύματα ?

----------


## moonchild

:) Thanks. Είσουν πολύ κατατοπιστική.

----------


## Kleiw

Ελπίζω ολα να πάνε καλά ! 

Αν είναι ντροπαλός, θα βοηθήσει σίγουρα !

----------


## Reina

αντίθετα moon, θα σου έλεγα να το βασίσεις στην κουβέντα. Μάθε τι τον κάνει τόσο κλειστο. Μάθε αν είναι η πρώην του ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Καλό θα ήταν να μιλήσεις για τον Εαυτό σου πρώτα μέσα σε σχέσεις, για να χτίσετε όμοια κατάσταση και δημιουργηθεί ασφάλεια.

απ\'οτι φαίνεται το πετάρισμα της βλεφαρίδας δεν φτάνει.

----------


## Kleiw

μαλλον η κουβέντα δεν φτάνει ............

οταν κουβεντιαζεις βαζεις την λογικη να δουλεψει, που αν εισαι ανθρωπος με αναστολες, θα βρεις χιλιους δυο λογους να μην κανεις κατι που κατα βαθος το θες . 

αν ξυπνήσει ομως την ερωτική του διάθεση, τον βοηθαει να πηδηξει τον φραχτη πιο ευκολα . αυτο που επικρατει ειναι ο ερωτισμός και οχι οι αναστολες .

δεν λεμε να πεταριζει μονο τα ματια η κοπελα ................... αλλα να φτιάξει μια θετική , ευχαριστη και ερωτική ατμόσφαιρα . Να συμβάλλει και αυτή σε ένα σκηνικό που θα τους βοηθήσει να πάνε παρακάτω .

----------


## Kleiw

Ας μιλήσουν και οι ντροπαλοί άντρες ..................

δεν υπάρχει κανένας στο φορουμ που είναι ή ήτανε κάποτε ντροπαλός, να συμβουλεψει την κοπελιά ?

----------


## Reina

...η ντροπή είναι ένα συναίσθημα επίκτητο.

Η συστολή πάλι όχι μόνο. 
Οι συνεσταλμένοι άνθρωποι χρειάζονται χρόνο, κυρίως για να αισθανθούν ασφαλείς και να μην πληγωθούν με ότι κάνουν ή πουν.

Το πλαίσιο ασφάλειας είναι μια από κοινού προσπάθεια και του ενός και του άλλου σε μια τέτοια σχέση.

Και σίγουρα θέλει κουβέντα για να γνωρίζεις αν αυτό που θα πεις σίγουρα δεν θα σε υπονομεύσει..

----------


## Kleiw

νομιζω οτι εχουν όμως τα παιδιά ήδη μια σχέση πλατωνική .

μηπως κατι άλλο λειπει ? μηπως απλα πρεπει να κανει κάποιος το πρωτο βήμα ?

----------


## Reina

-μα δεν γίνεται έτσι ανάμεσα σε 2 άτομα εσωστρεφή βρε κλειώ..
θέλει να το πιάσεις αλλιώς το θέμα.

το ότι έχουν πλατωνική σχέση δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι και χαλαροί ο ένας με τον άλλο..προηγείται αυτό.

----------


## Kleiw

και εγω που νομιζα οτι καποτε ημουν εσωστρεφης ! :P

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν μπορεις να δωσεις απαντησεις...γιατι ξερουμε πως νοιωθει η moonchild αλλα δεν ξερουμε καθολου πως νοιωθει το \"ετερον ημισυ\"...κατα τη γνωμη μου αφου αυτος δεν κανει καποια ενεργεια...ο πιο συνηθισμενοι λογοι ειναι τρεις:ή δεν θελει ή εχει καποια αλλη σχεση ή ειναι ντροπαλος.Ηδη συμβουλεψα να παρει η moonchild πρωτοβουλιες δηλαδη να κανει το πρωτο βημα.
Τωρα να προσπαθησεις να εδραιωσεις μια επικοινωνια που μπορει ο ανθρωπος να μην εχει ουτε καν με τους κολητους του δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να προσφερει κατι...ας κανουμε τα πραγματα πιο απλα.
Αν πανε ολα καλα εχουν ολο το χρονο στην διαθεση τους να χτισουν πανω στη σχεση τους.

----------


## Kleiw

τι εννοείς keep να κάνει το πρώτο βήμα ?

ποιο να είναι αυτό ?

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν μπορεις να δωσεις απαντησεις...γιατι ξερουμε πως νοιωθει η moonchild αλλα δεν ξερουμε καθολου πως νοιωθει το \"ετερον ημισυ\"...κατα τη γνωμη μου αφου αυτος δεν κανει καποια ενεργεια...ο πιο συνηθισμενοι λογοι ειναι τρεις:ή δεν θελει ή εχει καποια αλλη σχεση ή ειναι ντροπαλος.Ηδη συμβουλεψα να παρει η moonchild πρωτοβουλιες δηλαδη να κανει το πρωτο βημα.
> Τωρα να προσπαθησεις να εδραιωσεις μια επικοινωνια που μπορει ο ανθρωπος να μην εχει ουτε καν με τους κολητους του δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να προσφερει κατι...ας κανουμε τα πραγματα πιο απλα.
> Αν πανε ολα καλα εχουν ολο το χρονο στην διαθεση τους να χτισουν πανω στη σχεση τους.








συμφωνώ στο να κάνει η moon το πρώτο βήμα, το οποίο όμως θα πρέπει να έχει όρια. Να μάθει πρώτα τί παίζει με τη ζωή του..Πώς αλλιώς θα προστατέψει τον εαυτό της?
Πώς θα γίνει το πρώτο βήμα αν δεν μπορούν να εκτιμηθούν οι καταστάσεις?
Ε πώς θα γίνει αυτό αν όχι με κουβέντα..
Και μη μου πεις οτι το να μιλάει ένας άντρας με τους κολλητούς του είναι το ίδιο με το να μιλάει στην κολλητή του..

----------


## keep_walking

Αυτο που ειπες να τον προσκαλεσει σπιτι της ακουγεται καλο...

----------


## keep_walking

> Πώς αλλιώς θα προστατέψει τον εαυτό της?


Ε ο μονος κινδυνος φανταζομαι ειναι να πληγωθει συναισθηματικα...ετσι γινεται με την απορριψη και στους αντρες και στις γυναικες...στις γυναικες ισως περισσοτερο.Δεν ειναι και καποιος αγνωστος απο οτι μας περιγραφει τουλαχιστον.
Η ανταμοιβη απο το \"τολμημα\" πιστευω αξιζει το κοπο...η εναρξη μιας καλης σχεσης.

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Αυτο που ειπες να τον προσκαλεσει σπιτι της ακουγεται καλο...


το εχω δοκιμάσει , γιαυτο .

:P

----------


## Reina

...κι αν της πει όχι, τί θα γίνει?

-θα του ξαναζητήσει ποτέ η moon? 
-θα απογοητευτεί η moon?
-θα καταλάβει γιατί της είπε όχι?

εδώ δεν είναι θα ήταν εύκολο για μένα να πάω που είμαι άκρως εξωστρεφής, θα ήταν στον πλατωνικό?

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πώς αλλιώς θα προστατέψει τον εαυτό της?
> 
> 
> Ε ο μονος κινδυνος φανταζομαι ειναι να πληγωθει συναισθηματικα...ετσι γινεται με την απορριψη και στους αντρες και στις γυναικες...στις γυναικες ισως περισσοτερο.Δεν ειναι και καποιος αγνωστος απο οτι μας περιγραφει τουλαχιστον.
> Η ανταμοιβη απο το \"τολμημα\" πιστευω αξιζει το κοπο...η εναρξη μιας καλης σχεσης.






οι άνθρωποι θα μπορούσαν να είναι λιγότερο δυσκίνητοι αν υπολόγιζαν από πριν ορισμένα πράγματα. Γιατί να μπει στη διαδικασία της απόρριψης χωρίς να γνωρίζει τις πιθανότητες που έχει να κερδίσει το στόχο?

----------


## keep_walking

> κι αν της πει όχι, τί θα γίνει?
> 
> -θα του ξαναζητήσει ποτέ η moon? 
> -θα απογοητευτεί η moon?
> -θα καταλάβει γιατί της είπε όχι?
> 
> εδώ δεν είναι θα ήταν εύκολο για μένα να πάω που είμαι άκρως εξωστρεφής, θα ήταν στον πλατωνικό?


Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που δεν γινονται σχεσεις ευκολα στην αρχη...ο φοβος της απορριψης.
Γιατι καπως ετσι μπορει να αισθανεται και αυτος.
Σιγουρα παντως εμενα μου συμβαινει...δεν ξερω ειναι και μερικοι που δεν μασανε απο τετοια.
Στην πρωτη μου τουλαχιστον σχεση ολες οι πρωτοβουλιες για την εναρξη της ηταν της κοπελιας μου...ευτυχως.
Δεν ξερω δεν ειπα να του ορμηξει...αν και εμενα δεν θα με πειραζε...αλλα ας προσπαθησει περισσοτερο με τον α ή β τροπο που δεν μπορω να αναλυσω.

----------


## Reina

keep,

αλλά το να καταλαβαίνεις τις δυνατότητες σου με έναν άνθρωπο έγκειται κατά πολύ σε έναν υγιή τρόπο σκέψης.
Αν ξέρεις και πώς κοντρολάρεις το συναίσθημα που θα εισπράξεις από μία ενδεχόμενη απόρριψη, τότε μιλάμε για δείγμα υψηλού eq που αν δεν έχουμε, καλό θα ήταν να το δουλέψουμε.. 

αλλιώς λίγο τυχαίο μου ακούγεται το όλον εγχείρημα, και δεν μ\'άρέσει να αφήνω τα πράγματα στην τύχη τους..ίσως και να χάσω πολλά.

αλλά πάλι, εγώ.:)

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Reina_
> Πώς αλλιώς θα προστατέψει τον εαυτό της?


Αν το παιξει καλά προστατευει και τον εαυτό της ταυτόχρονα .

Οι αντρες αυτο δεν κανουν συνέχεια ?

Ενας συνάδελφος στην δουλειά για παράδειγμα,

μου χαμογελάει, θελει να πιασουμε κουβεντούλα, μου έκανε μασαζ με καποια δικαιολογία γιατι καμπουριαζα και θα πονούσε η πλατούλα μου, εκατσε κοντά μου και οσο μπορούσε με ακουμπούσε(το ποδι του κολητά στο δικό μου κ.α.) , με κοιταζε στα μάτια κ.α. (μου πρότεινε να παμε και σε συναυλία μαζί)

Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι δεν γλυκάθηκα ............... αν δεν είχα σχεση .......... 


Στο θέμα μας,

προστατευσε τον εαυτο του πίσω απο εναν συγκαλυμμένο ερωτισμό . Δεν μου είπε και στα ίσια τίποτα . Δεν μπορώ να είμαι και σίγουρη για τις προθέσεις του ........ μπορεί να είναι πολύ φιλικός και να με συμπαθεί απλά (?)
Αν έκανα ομως και εγω ενα βήμα προς την κατευθυνση του, δεν θα προχωρούσε και παραπέρα ?


Ενα βήμα τη φορά .

Δεν ισχυρίστικα να του την πέσει ωμά , αλλα με τρόπο να του περάσει κάποια μηνύματα . :cool:

----------


## Reina

ε οκ.

Είπα και παραπάνω ότι μιλάω συγκεκριμένα για τη moon.

(η οποία θα μας διαφωτίσει αν θα έίχε το θάρρος να το κάνει αυτό με το πόδι- αν μπορεί τότε συμφωνώ μαζί σου μερικώς, διότι δεν ξέρουμε εάν ο πλάτωνας θα το εισπράξει όπως το εισέπραξες εσύ)

----------


## keep_walking

Κοιτα σιγουρα οι γυναικες...τουλαχιστον στην Ελλαδα...δεν ειναι αυτες που παιρνουν τις πρωτοβουλιες,οποτε ολα πεφτουν στους αντρες.Αν αυτοι ειναι εκπαιδευμενοι \"καλα\" υπονοοντας του στυλ κολλαμε σε 10 κοπελες την ημερα και οπου κατσει και γραφουν στα παλια τους τα παπουτσια απορριψεις και τα συναφη εχει καλως.
Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν ξερουμε τιποτα για τον ανθρωπο που μιλαμε...μπορει ολα αυτα περι ερωτα να ειναι απλως ενα ονειρο θερινης νυκτος της Moonchild...τουλαχιστον αυτος δεν φαινεται να εκμεταλλευεται το γεγονος οτι μια κοπελλα τον γουσταρει ωστε να παρει αυτο που θελει απο αυτην και να την αφησει...εξου και υποθετω οτι ισως ειναι συνεσταλμενος στην περιπτωση που δεν παιζει και αλλη σχεση...ναι ολες οι προτασεις μας εχουν καποιο ρισκο.

----------


## Kleiw

Ο Πλάτωνας , αν είναι λίγο έξυπνος , με διάφορες μικροκινήσεις , θα πάρει το μήνυμα .

Αρκει να του αρέσει η κοπέλα και να έχει απλώς αναστολές .

----------


## Reina

...ο Πλάτωνας αν είναι έξυπνος ήδη θα έχει πάρει το μήνυμα, ε?

αυτές τις απλώς αναστολές που τις τοποθετούμε? ξεκάρφωτες είναι?

----------


## Kleiw

Δεν είναι βρε παιδιά και τόσο μεγάλο το ρίσκο .

Τι έπαθε ο συνάδελφος που δεν πηγα μαζί του στην συναυλία και που με άγγιζε λιγάκι ?

Είναι όλα θέμα οπτικής .

Στο κάτω - κάτω απο την στιγμή που τον θέλει , ας ρισκάρει και λίγο .........

----------


## keep_walking

Το ρισκο ειναι οτι τον εχει ερωτευτει...για αυτο της προτεινω να παρει και το ρισκο...για να ξεμπερδευει αν ειναι να πληγωθει ας πληγωθει.

----------


## Reina

...κι αν η αυτοπεποίθησή της δεν επιτρέπει αυτή την άπόπειρα κατάκτησης?

και πως το λέμε έτσι αβίαστα αυτό το ρίσκο?

το ίδιο σημαίνει για όλους η απόρριψη?

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Reina_
> ...ο Πλάτωνας αν είναι έξυπνος ήδη θα έχει πάρει το μήνυμα, ε?
> 
> αυτές τις απλώς αναστολές που τις τοποθετούμε? ξεκάρφωτες είναι?


Θα μπορούσε να το έχει πάρει ή να ρισκάρει και αυτός .

Μήπως θέλει λίγο σπρώξιμο ?

----------


## keep_walking

> κι αν η αυτοπεποίθησή της δεν επιτρέπει αυτή την άπόπειρα κατάκτησης?
> 
> και πως το λέμε έτσι αβίαστα αυτό το ρίσκο?
> 
> το ίδιο σημαίνει για όλους η απόρριψη?


Απο την στιγμη που τον ερωτευτηκε...τι αλλο μπορει να κανει?
Να τυχει να γνωρισει αυτος καμμια αλλη...και τοτε?

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Reina_
> ...κι αν η αυτοπεποίθησή της δεν επιτρέπει αυτή την άπόπειρα κατάκτησης?
> 
> και πως το λέμε έτσι αβίαστα αυτό το ρίσκο?
> 
> το ίδιο σημαίνει για όλους η απόρριψη?


Reina , εμείς προτείνουμε και η moon θα αξιολογήσει αν αυτό που της προτείνουμε της ταιριάζει .

Αν δεν το επιτρέπει η αυτοπεποίθηση της , ας μην το πάρει .

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Το ρισκο ειναι οτι τον εχει ερωτευτει...για αυτο της προτεινω να παρει και το ρισκο...για να ξεμπερδευει αν ειναι να πληγωθει ας πληγωθει.







τώρα keep διαφωνώ.

Εδώ δεν είμαστε ένα forum που δεν δίνουμε βάση στην εξήγηση των συναισθημάτων και στην εκλογίκευση πολλών απο αυτά..
Το μόνο που υποστηρίζω οτι πρέπει να ξεμπερδεύει κάποιος είναι η εξιδανίκευση.
Στην τελική είμαστε ενήλικες. Τί τρόπος είναι αυτός δηλαδή \'αν είναι να πληγωθεί, θα πληγωθεί\'? 
Σαν να λέμε άντε κι όποιον πάρει ο χάρος.

Moon, όταν πας σε πόλεμο, πρέπει να ξέρεις και τον εχθρό σου, και τι πας να κατακτήσεις, και να εισαι κατάλληλα εξοπλισμένη. Αλλιώς είναι επίδειξη δυνάμεων, και η ζωή δεν απονέμει τίτλους σε όσους ήρθαν απροετοίμαστοι.

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Reina_
> ...κι αν η αυτοπεποίθησή της δεν επιτρέπει αυτή την άπόπειρα κατάκτησης?
> 
> και πως το λέμε έτσι αβίαστα αυτό το ρίσκο?
> ...






βεβαίως.

Καμμιά φορά αναρωτιόμαστε αν θα λέγαμε τα ίδια και στο παιδί μας? Ή μήπως εκεί θα λέγαμε οτι υπάρχει και νόμισμα με 2 πλευρές?

----------


## keep_walking

Μπορεις ή να κερδισεις κατι καλο απο τον ερωτα ή να πληγωθεις εκτος αν ειναι απλως μια καψουρα.
Αν τον εχει ερωτευτει υπαρχει αλλος δρομος?

----------


## Kleiw

Η υπερπροστασία του εαυτού μας είναι κακό πράγμα .

Ας αντιμετωπίζουμε την αλήθεια και την πραγματικότητα , αν βέβαια είμαστε έτοιμοι και μπορούμε .

Δεν θα αρέσουμε σε όλους όσους μας αρέσουν και δεν είναι ΚΑΚΟ ! Φυσικό είναι !

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μπορεις ή να κερδισεις κατι καλο απο τον ερωτα ή να πληγωθεις εκτος αν ειναι απλως μια καψουρα.
> Αν τον εχει ερωτευτει υπαρχει αλλος δρομος?






ο έρωτας δεν ξεφυτρώνει μόνος του- είναι ένα σύνολο πραγμάτων..άρα χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε και γιατί ερωτευόμαστε κάποιον. Κατά συνέπεια, ναι, υπάρχουν δρόμοι.

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Reina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Παιδί μου η Moon??????????????

32 ετών είναι και εγώ 31 . :P

----------


## Reina

μιλάω για την ειλικρινή προσέγγιση του πράγματος.

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Η υπερπροστασία του εαυτού μας είναι κακό πράγμα .
> 
> Ας αντιμετωπίζουμε την αλήθεια και την πραγματικότητα , αν βέβαια είμαστε έτοιμοι και μπορούμε .
> 
> Δεν θα αρέσουμε σε όλους όσους μας αρέσουν και δεν είναι ΚΑΚΟ ! Φυσικό είναι !








Το να φτάσεις να καταλάβεις τις πραγματικές σου ανάγκες και να προβάλλεις αιτήματα είναι το δυσκολότερο όλων.

Γνωρίζουμε γιατί αρέσουμε σε άλλους και σε άλλους όχι?
Και μη μου πεις έτσι, δεν είναι απάντηση.

Σήμερα μιλάτε κάπως γενικοαερολογικά παιδιά..

----------


## keep_walking

> μιλάω για την ειλικρινή προσέγγιση του πράγματος.


Προσωπικα προσπαθω να ειμαι οσο πιο ειλικρινης μπορω με βαση τις εμπειριες μου.

----------


## Reina

δεν είπα οτι λες ψέμματα keep μου, απλά το \'κατά το δοκούν\' καμμιά φορά χρωματίζεται για χάρη της συζήτησης..

----------


## Kleiw

Μιλάω με βάση το βίωμα μου.

Εσυ καταθέτεις το δικό σου.

Ο keep το δικό του.

Και η moon διαλέγει πιο της ταιριάζει.

Με απόλυτη ειλικρίνεια λειτουργεί καθένας απο εμάς και καλή διάθεση .



Τι της ταιριάζει της moon .......... κανείς δεν ξέρει ................. ίσως ούτε η ίδια !

----------


## Reina

εγώ δεν καταθέτω βίωμα, παραθέτω την θεωρία μιας πράξης που προσπαθώ να βάλω σε εφαρμογή.

Έχω βέβαια την εμπειρία της ψυχοθεραπείας στην πλάτη μου, ομάδες, ψυχοδράματα κλπ.

Άρα ότι λέω, είναι ένα επιχείρημα. Θα ήθελα να μου το καταρρίπτεις αν μπορείς, ούτως ώστε να μπορέσουμε όλοι να βοηθηθούμε πρακτικά.

----------


## keep_walking

α)Μου εχει τυχει να πληγωθω απο απορριψη πολυ βαρια.
β)Μου εχει τυχει επισης αρκετες φορες να μου την \"πεφτει\" κατα καποιο τροπο κοπελλα και να κανω τον χαζο.
γ)Χαιρομαι που η πρωτη μου κοπελια ειχε το θαρρος να παρει την πρωτοβουλια.
Οχι δεν θεωρω τον εαυτο μου \"εμπειρο\" και ειδικα σε θεματα σχεσεων των δυο φυλων.
Ποια περιπτωση ταιριαζει στην Moonchild Who knows?
Εγω ως αισιοδοξο ατομο και με βαση το θετικο του αποτελεσματος ψηφιζω το γ.

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Reina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Η υπερπροστασία του εαυτού μας είναι κακό πράγμα .
> 
> Ας αντιμετωπίζουμε την αλήθεια και την πραγματικότητα , αν βέβαια είμαστε έτοιμοι και μπορούμε .
> ...



1. Δεν είπα οτι είναι ευκολο. Είναι όμως ο στόχος και πρέπει να αναφερθεί και αυτός . Ο καθένας μας ας πλησιάσει όσο μπορεί περισσότερο τον στόχο . Ας σπρώξουμε και όσους περισσότερους μπορούμε προς τον στόχο ...... Κάποιοι ίσως έχουν την ικανότητα να πλησιάσουν ή έστω να τον δούν απο μακριά .
2. Δεν θα πω έτσι . Είναι δύσκολη η απάντηση πάντως . Ανοιξε θέμα να το συζητήσουμε .

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Reina_
> εγώ δεν καταθέτω βίωμα, παραθέτω την θεωρία μιας πράξης που προσπαθώ να βάλω σε εφαρμογή.
> 
> Έχω βέβαια την εμπειρία της ψυχοθεραπείας στην πλάτη μου, ομάδες, ψυχοδράματα κλπ.
> 
> Άρα ότι λέω, είναι ένα επιχείρημα. Θα ήθελα να μου το καταρρίπτεις αν μπορείς, ούτως ώστε να μπορέσουμε όλοι να βοηθηθούμε πρακτικά.


Νομίζω οτι σου είπα την σκέψη μου, που πηγάζει απο το βίωμα μου. 

Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να συζητήσουμε ? Για ποιο επιχείρημα μιλάς ?

----------


## Reina

άνοιξε κλειώ βαριέμαι..:D

αλλιώς άστο για όταν δεν θα.
φεύγω, θα σας δω next time..

Υ.Γ.1. στόχος, στόχος, στόχος. Δικαιολογεί την κίνηση.
Υ.Γ.2 γιατί κλειώ έβαλες αριθμούς στα λεγόμενά μου?:P
κακό, παρεμβατικό κορίτσι..:D

----------


## Sofia

αναρωτιέμαι Reina αν εχεις την απαντηση σε καθε γιατι, πώς θα σε ωφελήσει....

----------


## moonchild

Μπερδεύτηκα παιδιά! Πάντως για τέτοιου είδους προσεγγίσεις που λέτε, δεν μου έχει αφήσει περιθώριο. Εδώ να τον ακουμπήσω λίγο με το χέρι μου και τραβιέται. Οπότε και γώ δεν το προχωράω σε αγγίγματα και τέτοια. Περιμένω απο αυτόν την πρώτη κίνηση. Θα μου πεις, αφού δεν σου δίνει αέρα να τον ακουμπήσεις, πως ξέρεις ότι το θέλει; Το λέει με τα μάτια του, με τον τρόπο που με κοιτάει. Με το χαμόγελό του. Κι όλα αυτά δε μου θυμίζουν κάτι τόσο φιλικό.

----------


## Sofia

ξερεις, μπορει οντως να συμβαινει αυτο που λες, μπορει ομως κ οχι...αν νομίζεις οτι μπορεις να αντεχεις να περιμενεις πότε - και αν - θα κανει κίνηση, τότε περιμενε....

----------


## moonchild

Μπορεί και να μην είναι ερωτευμένος? Αυτό εννοείς? Ναι, παίζει κι αυτό. Μπορεί απλά να με συμπαθεί. Τι να πω? Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ κλείνομαι στο καβούκι μου και αισθάνομαι σαν να έχουμε σχέση. Δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω και τη ζωή μου όμως. Μόλις σήμερα ήταν να βγώ για μια γνωριμία, το σκέφτηκα όλη μέρα, και δεν μου πάει η καρδιά να το κάνω. Το θεωρώ ανούσιο και ανώφελο. Η ζωή μου γυρίζει γύρω απ\'αυτόν. Ίσως αν έρθει και μου πει στα ίσα ότι έχει άλλη σχέση να ξενερώσω και να ξεκολήσω .....κάποτε.

----------


## Sofia

Φυσικα κ μπορει να μην ειναι ερωτευμενος.δλδ προτιμας να ζεις μια κατάσταση εξαιρετικά ρευστή κ που στην ουσια δεν αφήνεις τα πραγματα να ξεκαθαριστουν? δεν θες να ξέρεις τί σκέφτεται ή αν υπάρχει αλλη στη ζωή του?Αν δεν ερθει απο μονος του να σου πει οτι υπάρχει άλλη εισαι ετοιμη να περιμενεις έτσι?

----------


## moonchild

Εννοείς να τον ρωτήσω?

----------


## Sofia

εννοω ή να τον ρωτήσεις ή να του εκφράσεις τα συναισθηματα σου....

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by moonchild_
> Μπερδεύτηκα παιδιά! Πάντως για τέτοιου είδους προσεγγίσεις που λέτε, δεν μου έχει αφήσει περιθώριο. Εδώ να τον ακουμπήσω λίγο με το χέρι μου και τραβιέται. Οπότε και γώ δεν το προχωράω σε αγγίγματα και τέτοια. Περιμένω απο αυτόν την πρώτη κίνηση. Θα μου πεις, αφού δεν σου δίνει αέρα να τον ακουμπήσεις, πως ξέρεις ότι το θέλει; Το λέει με τα μάτια του, με τον τρόπο που με κοιτάει. Με το χαμόγελό του. Κι όλα αυτά δε μου θυμίζουν κάτι τόσο φιλικό.


Μία φορά μόνο τον άγγιξες ?
Ξαναδοκίμασε ..........
ή εχει άμυνες (το πιθανότερο ντροπαλός και χωρίς πείρα) ή πραγματικά σε βλέπει σαν φίλη .
Θα ήταν καλό να μάθαινες τις εμπειρίες του, αλλα αν δεν εχει , θα δυσκολευεται να σου πει .

----------


## Kleiw

Παντως βρε παιδί μου , άντρες σου λένε μετα ............

Και δεν είναι και μικρός !

----------


## moonchild

Αν το αγγίξω περισσότερο μπορεί να με περάσει για......κατάλαβες. Μπροστά μου τον αγκάλιασε κάποτε μια γυναίκα, και δεν το είδα σαν καλή κίνηση. Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήθελε να κάνω κι εγώ το ίδιο. Όσο για την ηλικία, δεν το θεωρώ παράξενο. Κι εγώ δεν είμαι μικρή, αλλά μαζί του νομίζω ότι ζω εφηβικό έρωτα. Λες και οι εμπειρίες δεν μου δίδαξαν τίποτε. Νιώθω σαν μικρό κοριτσάκι, που ντρέπεται μην ανακαλύψουν ότι είναι ερωτευμένο.

----------


## Kleiw

Εχει εμπειρίες αυτος ?

----------


## moonchild

Σχέσεις είχε. Αλλά κατά πόσο είχει ερωτικές εμπειρίες δεν ξέρω. Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει κανα δυο σχέσεις, αλλά από κει και πέρα, να δυσκολεύεται να κάνει νέο ξεκίνημα. Είναι πολύ λεπτά ζητήματα αυτά για να τα ρωτήσεις. Οπότε, μένω με τις απορίες μου.

----------


## Kleiw

Λοιπον κοίτα, 

η δική μου εμπειρία μου λέει οτι το να τραβήχτηκε μια φορά, δεν σημαίνει οτι θα τραβηχτεί και την δευτερη . Η πρώτη είναι η αντανακλαστική που προέκυψε μετά απο χρόνια συνήθειας . Αν τον θες, 

1. φτιαξε ζεστο κλιμα, προσπαθήστε να επικοινωνήσετε μιλώντας , χαμογελώντας , με ματιές κ.α.
2. γίνε πιο ερωτική και μην φοβάσαι οτι θα σε περάσει για ......... . Για παράδειγμα εκει που μιλάτε και φαίνεται να επικοινωνείτε, αγγιξέ τον αυθόρμητα και ας τραβηχτεί . 
3. να τον κοιτάς στα μάτια , και να βγάζεις θετικό κλίμα .
4. και το καλύτερο σκηνικό για ολα τα παραπάνω , είναι να τον καλέσεις βράδυ σπίτι για φαγητό............. αφήνεις ένα υπονοούμενο .

Μην τα φοβάσαι αυτά . Μια φορά χρειάστηκε να τα κάνω, πετύχανε , και δεν με περασε για ......... , οπως φοβάσαι .Ισα - ίσα !

----------


## Kleiw

Αν μετα απο όλα αυτα δεν ανταποκριθεί ,

ή του το λές στα ίσα ή αλλάζεις πλευση και ψάχνεις άλλον πρίγκιπα .........

Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου .

----------


## Kleiw

Α ! Και ξέρεις ποιος πιθανός είναι ο λόγος που δεν με πέρασε για ...................

Διαφέρει να τα κάνεις όλα τα παραπάνω στον καθένα και να τα κάνεις σε αυτόν που έχεις επιλέξει και θέλεις .

Γνωριστήκαμε σε παρέα και έβλεπε την στάση μου γενικά . Πάντα είχε την εντύπωση οτι ξέρω να φέρομαι κατάλληλα . Μέσα στην παρέα , υπήρχε κοπέλα που του την έπεφτε μπροστά σε όλους μας και γενικά φερόταν επιπόλαια . Δεν έγινε όμως κάτι μαζί της . Και αυτός είχε επιλέξει , παρόλου που κόλλαγε να κάνει το πρώτο βήμα .

----------


## Kleiw

Βέβαια η κάθε εμπειρία είναι διαφορετική.
Εγώ αυτή εχω να προσφέρω ........

:)

Καλη τύχη !

----------


## moonchild

Τον θέλω και τον παραθέλω, αλλά το βρήσκω πολύ τραβηγμένο να τον καλέσω σπίτι για φαγητό. Θα δω πως θα μου βγει. Εσύ είχες μια τέτοια θετική εμπειρία. Εγώ δεν ξέρω καν αν δεχτεί. Και μετά, θα στεναχωρεθώ πολύ αν μου πει δεν έρχομαι. Τελικά, δεν κάνω ίσως την κίνηση για να μπορώ να ελπίζω. Μπορεί να είναι και μια άμυνα, για να μην απογοητευτώ και δω την αλήθεια κατάματα.

----------


## Kleiw

Ο καθένας μας είναι διαφορετικός .

Εγω θέλω πάντα να βλέπω την αλήθεια κατάματα . Σε όλη μου τη ζωή έτσι πορευομαι . Οσο μπορώ .

Δυο φορές έχω κάνει κίνηση στη ζωή μου με άντρα .

Η μία η παραπάνω που περιέγραψα και στόχος ήταν να προκύψει σχέση και άλλη μια πιο μικρή που στόχο είχε να ξεκολήσω .

Μιας και τα λέω όλα , παραθέτω και αυτήν :

Δεν είχα κάνει σχέση ακόμα (21 ετών, μεγάλη ,έ?) και φίλος καλός που περνούσαμε χρόνο μαζί, αλλα δεσμευμένος, είχε περίεργη στάση . Με την συμπεριφορά του άφηνε ερωτικά μηνύματα και με μπέρδευε . Μου άρεσε και άρχισα να σκέφτομαι διάφορα, αλλα καταλάβαινα οτι δεν θα γίνει κάτι, γιατί είχει κοπέλα . Οπότε για να ξεκολλήσω και να πάψει να παίζει μαζί μου, του το είπα! Απομακρυνθήκαμε ενα διάστημα, με δική μου πρωτοβουλία μετά απο την εξομολόγηση, μέχρι να ξεπεράσω αυτό που ένιωθα και τώρα είμαστε και πάλι φίλοι (χωρίς να βρισκόμαστε συχνά)

----------


## Kleiw

Καλό μου έκανε που το είπα !

Πόνεσα και προχώρησα !


Αλλα εγω είμαι εγώ !

----------


## moonchild

Μπράβο σου, πολύ καλά κάνεις. Κι εγώ τέτοιο άτομο είμουνα μέχρι τώρα. Ήθελα να γνωρίζω την αλήθεια, όσο πικρή κι αν ήταν αυτή και προσπαθούσα να την αποκαλύψω. Αυτή τη φορά πως την πάτησα έτσι δεν ξέρω. Μου ξεγλυστράει περίτεχνα. Έρχεται και φεύγει όποτε θέλει και αφήνει να αποκαλυφθούν μόνο οσα θέλει αυτός. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου δίνει ελπίδες και να τον κατηγορήσω ότι με κοροιδεύει. Δείχνει όμως με τη στάση του ότι δε θέλει να είμαι με άλλον σύντροφο. Μπορεί να μην προχωράει η κατάσταση, πάντως φαίνεται πως δεν είμαστε ακόμα έτοιμοι να κλείσουμε αυτό που νιώθουμε. Για κάποιο λόγο υπάρχει ακόμη αυτή η ρευστή κατάσταση. Το σίγουρο είναι πως αμφότεροι ζηλεύουμε και το δείχνουμε.

----------


## Kleiw

Αν αντέχεις .............

----------


## moonchild

καλό το ερώτημα που έβαλες! να δούμε ο αντρικός πληθυσμός πως τη βλέπει τη γυναικεία πρωτοβουλία;

----------


## Kleiw

Ναι , όλοι θα μάθουμε !

Πάντως το άτομο που έχεις απέναντι σου κάθε φορά είναι πιο σημαντικό να ψυχολογήσεις ............ 

Προσωπικά μου αρέσουν οι ανοιχτόμυαλοι άντρες . Αν δεν είναι ανοιχτόμυαλος , θα σου δημιουργήσει πολλά προβλήματα ..........

----------


## Kleiw

Ζήλειες, παράλογες απαιτήσεις κ.α.

----------


## Kleiw

Ποσο χρονών είναι ο λεγάμενος ?

----------


## moonchild

Δεν θέλω να πω ακριβώς ηλικία. Πάντως, είναι πάνω από 35.

----------


## Kleiw

οκ

----------


## Kleiw

φαινεται για συνεσταλμένος γενικά ?

----------


## moonchild

Ναι έτσι φαίνεται, στον ερωτικό τομέα τουλάχιστον. Στις κοινωνικές σχέσεις, στις γνωρίμίες κ.λ.π. μια χαρά τα πάει. Στα ερωτικά νομίζω είναι συνεσταλμένος.

----------


## Kleiw

Μήπως έχει άλλη σχέση και σκέφτεται ακόμη ποια να διαλέξει , αναρρωτιέμαι ...........

----------


## moonchild

Πολύ πιθανό........

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by moonchild_
> Πολύ πιθανό........







οκ, αυτό λέω τόσες μέρες, μάθε...

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> αναρωτιέμαι Reina αν εχεις την απαντηση σε καθε γιατι, πώς θα σε ωφελήσει....







δεν ψάχνω να βρω απάντηση σε κάθε γιατί. Μόνο σε όσα με καθυστερούν. Μήπως πρέπει να αποδείξω και τα αυτονόητα Σοφία? Μήπως δεν χρειάζεται να ψαχνόμαστε? 

Πες μου εσυ: πως θα σε βλάψει αν έχεις τις απαντήσεις στα γιατί?

----------


## Sofia

οχι,οχι....μπορει να μην κατάλαβες καλα ή εγω να μη διατύπωσα σωστά το ερώτημα: εχοντας παντα η ιδια μια μανια,να ψαχνω απαντηση στο καθε γιατι, κατέληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι βοηθητική η απαντηση αλλα δεν δίνει λύσεις απαραίτητα. 

Δεν ειπα σε καμια περίπτωση οτι το εσωτερικό ψάξιμο βλάπτει...

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> οχι,οχι....μπορει να μην κατάλαβες καλα ή εγω να μη διατύπωσα σωστά το ερώτημα: εχοντας παντα η ιδια μια μανια,να ψαχνω απαντηση στο καθε γιατι, κατέληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι βοηθητική η απαντηση αλλα δεν δίνει λύσεις απαραίτητα. 
> 
> Δεν ειπα σε καμια περίπτωση οτι το εσωτερικό ψάξιμο βλάπτει...






για μένα η απάντηση στα γιατί είναι βασικό στοιχείο μου- ούσα περισσότερο ατομική παρά του συστήματος..
πρώτα ικανοποιώ τα γιατί μου και μετά τα πώς.
Αν μπορείς και ζητάς εξηγήσεις και δέχεσαι λογικά τις απαντήσεις δεν είναι μανία. 
Βέβαια και δεν αποτελεί πανάκεια, όμως είναι μια διεργασία που θα σε οδηγήσει στον τρόπο που λύνεται ένα πρόβλημα ή στις εναλλακτικές που έχεις απέναντι σε αυτό.

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by moonchild_
> Εννοώ ότι έγινε ανεξέλεγκτη μια σημερινή πλατωνική κατάσταση. Τη βιώνω τόσο δυνατά σαν να είναι κανονική σχέση! Μου είναι αδύνατον να σταματήσω αυτά που νιώθω


Τελικά τι έγινε ?

Ελπίζω να πήγαν όλα καλά και γιαυτο να μην γράφεις πια στο φόρουμ . ;)

----------


## moonchild

Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον kleiw. Δεν πήγε τίποτα καλά. Όλα πήγαν στραβά. Τουλάχιστον όμως κατάλαβα ότι μ\'αγαπάει αλλά δε θέλει να κάνει σχέση. Τον αποφεύγω. Εκεί καταλήξαμε.....για να μην υποφέρω........

----------


## Kleiw

Γιατί δεν θέλει να κάνει σχέση ?
Εχει άλλη σχέση ?

----------


## Kleiw

Πάντως καλύτερα που τελείωσε , δεν νομίζεις ?

Τώρα είσαι ελευθερη να ψάξεις για κάποιον άλλον και να έχεις τα μάτια σου ανοιχτά !

----------


## moonchild

Όταν αποφεύγεις δεν έχει τελειώσει. Όταν δε νιώθεις πια έχει τελειώσει. Δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς ακόμη να μαζέψω τα κομμάτια μου. Που να ψάξω και για άλλον; Αδύνατον προς το παρόν.

----------


## moonchild

[quote]_Originally posted by Kleiw_
Γιατί δεν θέλει να κάνει σχέση ?
Εχει άλλη σχέση ? [ έχει κάποια άλλα προβλήματα, ψυχολογικά, οικονομικά και διάφορα, δεν πολυκατάλαβα......]

----------


## Kleiw

Του μίλησες ανοικτά φαντάζομαι για τα συναισθήματα σου .

Ο τρόπος για να βρεις άλλον είναι να βγαίνεις και να βλέπεις κόσμο ..........

Ερχεται ο άλλος απο εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις .....

Μεχρι τότε ασχολείσαι με τον εαυτό σου και τον φροντίζεις εσύ ;)

----------


## moonchild

Όχι, δε μίλησα ανοιχτά, αλλά φαίνεται πια. Το πρόβλημα το έχει αυτός. Θέλει και δε θέλει.
Εγώ ξέρω τι θέλω. Το θέμα είναι ότι όντως πρέπει πια να φροντίσω τον εαυτό μου. Δεν πάει άλλο.

----------


## Kleiw

Σου ευχομαι καλή τύχη ......... να της έχεις εμπιστοσύνη ........... ;)

----------


## moonchild

Ευχαριστώ :) Να σαι καλα!

----------


## marily

Moonchild,πέφτω στην ίδια \'παγίδα\' που έπεσες και εσύ πολύ συχνά.Άμα έμαθα κάτι από τέτοιες φάσεις,είναι να παίρνω την πρωτοβουλία και να μιλάω ανοιχτά στον τύπο.Ακούγοντας το \'σε βλέπω σα φίλη,κολλητή\' κλπ πονάει,αλλά συνγχρόνως νιώθεις περήφανος που έκανες το βήμα.Από το να αναλύεις τι και πώς και γιατί,τουλάχιστον ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει,και κάαποια στιγμή προχωράς.Πές του τι αισθάνεσαι και σκέφτεσαι ανοιχτά,όπως τα λές εδώ ή στις φίλες σου.Αξίζει το ρίσκο,και αν η φιλία σας είναι δυνατή,δε θα χαλάσει τίποτα.

----------


## depponara

paidia kata tin gnomi mou ke dn tha mpw ctin diadikacia na politikologicw eine oti o kathenac adilamvanetai ke xeirizetai tic katactaceic diaforetika..o platonikoc erwtac eine oti pio athwo agno ke trifero iparxei oti pio aplo ke tautoxrona toco poluploko..dn vacizetai cto sex..ke tha prepei na kcefugoume ligo na leme oti dn tha kanw cxech an dn kanw sex...sex kane opote gouctareic..dikaiwma c..an thec i oxi..alla ac mn krinoume ton platoniko erwta wc mi akatorthwto milaw gt exo empeiria panw cto thema ke pictepste me dn iparxei xroniko orio c ayto..ke pali leo ke pali ekcartate apo cena..ton idio..poco to thec ke poco adexeic gia kati tetio ce kapiouc anthrwpouc eine emfito..vgainei ap tin pcixi eine gennimenoi gia tetia pragmata..ke kalo 9a eine mn to krinoume..!

----------

